# gotdonkeys



## bpotze (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess I should not be at all surprised that the scammers are hitting gotdonkeys.....

I rarely advertise there..but put an ad up for a little weanling jack and within a few days got a scam email....after just one or two questions they sent an email wanting to send a cashiers check and have a pick up within a week....didn't even ask for pictures or any other info.....

Just to let you all know to watch out...


----------



## friesepferd (Dec 16, 2009)

no surprise there. pose an ad ANYWHERE and you will get scammers


----------



## bpotze (Dec 16, 2009)

I am well aware of scammers...but this is the first time I have actually been contacted by one....it is just crazy....I can't believe they think people will fall for the garbage.....


----------

